# Frog ID?



## Moreliavridis (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys 
Just wondering weather you frog experts can give me an ID on this frog. Frog was found on the nsw central coast. 
Cheers


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 18, 2011)

Litoria Peronii. You can just see the pupils.


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 18, 2011)

and the green spots


----------



## Moreliavridis (Apr 18, 2011)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 18, 2011)

A nice looking little guy I wish I had them around my house. Well other than the one in my room. Gotta love their croak.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Apr 18, 2011)

Yea pretty awsome croak that's why I went out to see what it was but I couldn't id it properly.


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 18, 2011)

I just posted a thread that might help people ID them. They seem to be fairly common.

posts asking to ID them that is.


----------



## fugawi (Apr 18, 2011)

The sort of cross in the eye gives it away straight away.


----------

